

Human Based Translation API - franze
http://mygengo.com/

======
robert_mygengo
(Disclosure, I'm the CEO of myGengo)

We _just this damn second_ announced a special offer whereby you can switch to
our translation API and get $25 free credits (AND you'll continue to get free
machine translation). Bit ironic that you posted your link just now.

Check it out: [http://mygengo.com/talk/blog/translation-apis-google-
shuttin...](http://mygengo.com/talk/blog/translation-apis-google-shutting-
down-but-are-there-alternatives/)

~~~
franze
i submitted the link, because the answers by your team
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592690> for "Why should anyone ever use
a Google API again?" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592399> were
awesome.

------
joshzayin
FYI to the dev: There's an extra > on <http://mygengo.com/translator/> :
"Simply sign up here and take a test to get started. Your test will be
reviewed within 30 days by a Senior Translator who is native in the language.
If you pass the test, you can then browse and work on jobs.> "

~~~
holdupadam
Cheers

------
tomjen3
This seems pretty nice, but I am wondering why they charge $249 to translate
an iPhone app description (at most 300 words) when the level normally cost
12c/word (it would cost $33 to have it translated at the normal price).

------
steilpass
I was actually looking into mygengo as a translation service. Asked a
question, didn't get an answer, went to toptranslation.com

~~~
mromaine
Hi - are you sure about not receiving a reply? I'm looking at the Zendesk
ticket and it shows that we've responded within 8 hours. _Update: Now I see
why - you mistyped your email address._

~~~
steilpass
Just to confirm: My fail. Sorry about that. BTW: Great response from you guys
at MyGengo.

